# Eating In The Fifties



## Casper (Oct 12, 2013)

_*Pasta had not been invented. 
*__*Curry was a surname. 
*__*A takeaway was a mathematical problem.  
pizza was something to do with a leaning tower. 
Bananas and oranges only appeared at Christmas time. 
All crisps were plain; the only choice we had was whether to put the salt on or not. 
A Chinese chippy was a foreign carpenter. 
Rice was a milk pudding, and never, ever part of our dinner. 
A Big Mac was what we wore when it was raining. 
Brown bread was something only poor people ate. 
Oil was for lubricating, fat was for cooking.
Tea was made in a teapot using tea leaves and never green. 
Coffee was 'Bushells Essence' and came in a bottle. 
Cubed sugar was regarded as posh. 
Fish didn't have fingers in those days. 
Eating raw fish was called poverty, not sushi. 
None of us had ever heard of yoghurt. 
Healthy food consisted of anything edible. 
People who didn't peel potatoes were regarded as lazy. 
Indian restaurants were only found in India. 
Cooking outside was called camping. 
Seaweed was not a recognised food. 
'Kebab' was not even a word, never mind a food. 
Sugar enjoyed a good press in those days, and was regarded as being white gold. 
Prunes were medicinal. 
Surprisingly muesli was readily available....it was called cattle feed. 
Pineapples came in chunks in a tin; we had only ever seen a picture of a real one.. 
Water came out of the tap. If someone had suggested bottling it and charging more than petrol for it they would have become a laughing stock. 
The one thing that we never ever had on our table in the fifties .. Was elbows!   
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 12, 2013)

_*I can remember my Father telling me about that as i was but a gleam in his eye, would i lie to you*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 12, 2013)

Shamelessly! 



There were heaps of Chinese 'cafes' as we used to called them, but no take-aways. Someone should have been awarded a Nobel Prize for inventing that.

I can't remember Hamburgers as we know them now, they and hot dogs were something mysterious that Americans ate.  
But steak sandwiches were around, I remember trying to chew through one in a dive of a cafe somewhere as a youngster.

Pasta was around, Mum used to cook spaghetti if we ran out of spuds, and pad out the mince in a meat loaf with macaroni.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 12, 2013)

We ate spaghetti a lot when I was a kid in the 50's.

I remember *Chef Boyardee pizza* that came in a box and you made it yourselves. There was some dough you'd spread out on a cookie sheet, nobody had a round pizza pan. And then there was some sauce and some godawful Parmesan cheese to sprinkle on top..Yum. LOL

there was a chain of Pizza places, Shakey's, but it was like 17 miles away, but once in a blue moon we would go there for Pizza.

We had a little Chinese restaurant in our town, and we went there a couple of times.

I never went to a Mexican restaurant until I was 19 and went to the big city with some friends. I'll never forget when our food came I sat wondering what that "stuff" was on the plate.."refried beans you say, OK just checking!"

Both my grandma's made pie dough and who knows what else with Lard, no wonder stuff tasted so good! It is amazing how great fat tastes isn't it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 13, 2013)

I was in the Air Force In late 1960 when I had my first pizza. The only Mexican or Chinese food I had was in a frozen dinner from the grocery. Hamburgers were a patty of meat with mustard, pickle and onion on a bun and cost 10 cents.

Lard was what people cooked with until they came out with Crisco. Now 60 years later we finally learn lard is much healthier to use than Crisco.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 13, 2013)

I bought the Fat Ladies series to watch for old times sake.  They used lard. They cooked 'real' food that tasted fantastic.  siiiiigh, 
like Grandma did. 



Nothing substitutes for lard.


----------

